# i got her!!



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

View attachment 5851


View attachment 5852

need a name now


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww congratulations she is adorable x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats! She is precious! Any names in mind???


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

name her Cozette and call her Cozy. She is lovely.


----------



## 1234 (May 29, 2011)

awww she is sooo cute!!

if i got a girl i would call her Baby or Paris, mine are both boys though

Congrats


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

She's adorable!! Bella, Daisy, May, Sammi, maddi...


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

i like lilly,but i know il shorten it to lil and im not too keen on that lol,she is tiny she fits in the palm of my hand,ive only had her a couple of hours and shes been running after my other 2 barking and growling,she was shivering like mad when she first got here bless her.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

tonya_bella said:


> i like lilly,but i know il shorten it to lil and im not too keen on that lol,she is tiny she fits in the palm of my hand,ive only had her a couple of hours and shes been running after my other 2 barking and growling,she was shivering like mad when she first got here bless her.


Lilly is a very cute name!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

missygal,we must think alike lol,i got a bella already and daisy and maddi are also on my list


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

tonya_bella said:


> missygal,we must think alike lol,i got a bella already and daisy and maddi are also on my list


Too funny! I like Lilly and Maddi IMO.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, she's adorable, congratulations, i'm so happy for you !!!!


----------



## Louisegow (Nov 14, 2010)

She is lovely. She looks like a snow princess. Call her Lilian then it will be shortened to Lily.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

How about "Snow"? We used to have a white cockateil named Snow...But, this little girl may turn cream...(Guess you could call her "Snow Cream" then! )

Or Millie? I love that name!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Wonder if she will get any cream spotting?


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

She is precious...I can't wait to get my girl. How about Snowbell or Tink?


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

She's so cute!!! Congratulations! Can't wait to hear what name you pick out!


----------



## tonya_bella (Mar 30, 2011)

thankyou for the lovely comments,i dont think she will be pure white,she has a slight shading down half of her spine and i think i can just about make out some on her head,i dont mind,either way,but she was advertised as a pure white,i mentioned it to the breeder and she just went quiet,i will let you all know what i call her,i have to get it approved by my fella,just to keep him sweet,coz he didnt want me to have another lol xx


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Enjoy her.She is a beauty. I would name her Lovee.*


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

Yayy! Congrats!


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

Awww! Sleepy puppy! She looks like a Tia!


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl, sorry can't think of any names, looking forward to hearing what you pick.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

She is so precious, Bianca means white.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I like cotton or Icesis.


----------

